

Facebook for Spies?  You're kidding, right? - fnazeeri
http://www.altgate.com/blog/2008/09/facebook-for-sp.html

======
bootload
_"... Facebook for spies ..."_

Of course they do.

People centric information are what Security Services are interested in. Being
able to analyse and evaluate the mulit-dimensional networks people create
(time, space, financial, other people) is important to understand their
activities. Registries in the Intelligence services store the raw information
but having an interactive layer above the raw intelligence is bread and butter
for companies like I2 in the UK ~ <http://www.i2.co.uk/company/default.asp> In
fact they have an (desktop) SIS module ~
<http://www.i2.co.uk/solutions/sis/default.asp> Having web based solutions
along similar lines is not beyond reality. Take a look at the types of
technology jobs available in the UK Services may give you a better idea ~
<https://www.mi5careers.gov.uk/job.aspx?jobid=141>

------
sjs382
I just thought "facebook for spies" was just an analogy. Don't expect "About
me" and "Quotes" sections and user profiles. I just assume it will be a way to
trade information between agencies via user-defines relationships.

And of course, it won't be a web site connected to the public network.

Hell, I'd be surprised if they didn't have something like this already in
place...

~~~
fnazeeri
The CIA dude on CNN showed an "about" page (and seemed to be showing it off as
some sort of novelty).

------
TrevorJ
That has got to be either the dumbest satire ever, or the worst idea our gov
has had since they allowed that "Matrix" documentary out into theatres.

------
kajecounterhack
the gov't isn't as sophisticated as we would like to believe.

------
burningman70
this is disinformation.

~~~
fnazeeri
you think?

